
Minecraft's Pack.png Found - maple3142
https://youtu.be/wZGPg6Ckp3Q
======
redshark1802
this video describes what pack.png is
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbR8ZY1Nsm8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbR8ZY1Nsm8)

